# Jammin Jigs, Good or Bad?



## Michiganderoutdoors (Jan 29, 2016)

I recently purchased 26 Jammin Jigs online and am hearing mixed reviews on hooks bending out, or just being the best jig on the market for steelhead. Anyone find that the hooks tend to bend out? Or what is another good Jig for steelies in the market? Thanks in advance!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes, the hooks will bend out. I have bent hooks on steelhead while using 6lb fluorocarbon leader. You can find some guys online that make steelhead jigs and a lot are 2x strong hooks. Personally I buy small round head jigs with 2x mustads and tie my own jigs. Pilgrims village in Cadillac west sells jigs that look like jamming jigs, but have 2x hooks.


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

I use them all the time with 6lb maxima. I can bend them out on snags, but I have never had it happen on a fish though. Most of the fish I am catching on them are from superior tribs so they aren't huge.


----------



## Michiganderoutdoors (Jan 29, 2016)

nmufish said:


> I use them all the time with 6lb maxima. I can bend them out on snags, but I have never had it happen on a fish though. Most of the fish I am catching on them are from superior tribs so they aren't huge.


I run 6lb seaguar STS, best line on the market in my opinion. I use maxima as my shot line and it is a close second to seaguar. Ive run "knock off" Jammin Jigs if you will, that have strong eagle claw hooks. My line will break before the hook will bend out, But the only place I can get them is 3 hours away. Its about 50/50 with reviews from Jammin Jigs so I thought id ask the people using them here in michigan for the best feedback. Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I've used them and like them, no issues. I believe it is Troutguy26 that sells steelie jigs for a great price. I think he is still on here...Best I have used..


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

abbatoys said:


> I've used them and like them, no issues. I believe it is Troutguy26 that sells steelie jigs for a great price. I think he is still on here...Best I have used..


Hey how ya been?! Yea I'm still floating around LOL! Thanks for the kind words! Hope all is well.


----------

